# 89 b12 front strut bar with stock intake



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey guys any of you know any strut bar that can fit a 89 b12 with the stock intake box on. There seems to be little space left between the hood the and box. I've check out some bar that MIGHT work.....ones with angle bar..like the one for 92-00 civic or prelude..........any idea or help?.......FOR THE REAR BAR.......HOPELESS


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

A b13 STB fits perfectly except that you may have clearance problems with the airbox. I think you would have to try before you buy.


----------



## ryco n12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I haven't looked into this but maybe you can cut a notch out of the stock air box to allow the bar to go through.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Cutting the airbox would work. if your using a stock airfilter, this will be no problem at all since the filter isnt very tall. Under hard accelraton it might whistle a bit but it wouldnet be too bad. If you going to do this, i recomend you buy another airbox lid for another GA16i/E16i whatever you got, just in case all does not go well. (automotive parts recyclers [junkyards] should have plenty of these)

-Nick


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

C'mon people, this has already been covered. I'm getting tired of typing things people don't read. If you have a GA16i I know for a fact the B13 bar will fit. Proof? Check out Dropped89's car.
John


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Well me too I'm sick of people like........who JUST read the topic and not the whole post. Did you even read my post? I SAID a bar that could be fitted on a b12 with the stock BOX.....please read carefully..........WE ALL KNOW b13 bar fits on b12 BUT NOT WITH THE BLUE AIR BOX.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Watch your tone. I am speaking of installing a B13 STB with the stock blue airbox in place. I had one on my car when it had a GA16i, and Josh AKA Dropped89 has one on his car now with stock airbox as per my recommendation. You just burned a bridge, I hope you never need my help.
John


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

come on guys, lets not have a pissing match here. The B12 forum is one of the few remaining PEACEFUL forums on the net...

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

yes b13 strut bar will fit without mods. and actuallty B14 ones will too.... which is what exactly is on my car a b14 strut bar.

www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra plenty of other parts from other cars on my car inlcuding pulsar seats

John can tell you alot about the b12 he knows them inside and out.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone know if the STB will fit over the airbox on a e-series engine??? I think it might be higher then on the GA16i.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

hey ricebox i checked out your web site man .. looken good you have kept it really nice and clean looking over the years i like 

you should d/l Aol instant messenger, MSN instant messenger, or yahoo instant messanger lol so we can chat

ICQ jsut dont work to well with me lol


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thanxs man! 
I pm'ed you with my MSN address. Anyone else got msn???

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *hey ricebox i checked out your web site man .. looken good you have kept it really nice and clean looking over the years i like
> *


Thanks that was last fall. I'm going to do more body work today. These damn B12s just love to rust


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Oh i know!!! Even the de-rusting work i did last summer has peeled off and is RUSTING AGAIN!!!!!!!  

-Nick


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Anyone know if the STB will fit over the airbox on a e-series engine??? I think it might be higher then on the GA16i. *


same question as above but I got one of them 2barrel carbs  
would it be possible to place an STB with the stock carb filter or do I have to be creative and mod that filter to make space for the STB?

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

drooped what's ur email addy for msn ?

i got msn if u guys want to add me [email protected]


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

its all about the hortmail!  
I added you to mine. 
-Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

> Even the de-rusting work i did last summer has peeled off and is RUSTING AGAIN!!!!!!!


 You all should just move to Florida--No rust here... J/K  

BTW: my aol IM is GreenViewLawns

Rock on!


----------

